# Tarantulas in East Tennessee



## Biscuitman

Just wondering if anyone keeps tarantulas in east tennessee


----------



## dantediss

im in crossville..but only on vacation visiting my parents sorry


----------



## flamesbane

Hey, there is a group on facebook for tarantula keepers in Middle TN, but we would love to have anyone from TN join! We want to one day have meetings in Nashville, but as of right now we are online only so feel free to join! Just search Middle Tennessee Tarantula Group.


----------



## TreMul

New user here and I see that this thread is a few years old, but I'm also in Crossville.  Anyone else here in East TN?


----------



## Mommyof5

I’m in East Tennessee!! <edit>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Im from east tn an I've not found any tarantula community here. I would have two drive out of state to get to the nearest tarantula vendor, which is far closer than nashville. One pet store here in knoxville sells a avics. Ive never seen any other tarantulas sold at any store or breeder. Here and there you might find something on craigslist, mostly common unsexed adults.


----------



## TreMul

Seekeroftruth said:


> Im from east tn an I've not found any tarantula community here. I would have two drive out of state to get to the nearest tarantula vendor, which is far closer than nashville. One pet store here in knoxville sells a avics. Ive never seen any other tarantulas sold at any store or breeder. Here and there you might find something on craigslist, mostly common unsexed adults.


There's a really good place in Nashville...The Aquatic Critter. The last people I knew apparently moved away.


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Ashville Wildside is in North Carolina. It's 1 hour 49 minutes ($10.30 gas) from knoxville so 4 hours $20.60 round trip. If you have a day free its cheaper than the 50$ shipping. I wish there was more incentive to buy locally. We need to get some people breeding T's in East tn. United States breeding in general is not enough to support our hobby. There's a big community in California and breeders. The cost of shipping is usually 45- 50 dollars whether you get buy the Ts from California or somewhat closer. I would like to see some conventions in knoxville. As many breeders are in north carolina, south carolina and some community in nashville, it seems like that would be a thing but maybe they don't think there's enough of a demand here to do such a thing. Tarantulas are becoming more popular with the internet and such so maybe this will change over time.  Here in a few years i intend to start breeding.


----------



## TreMul

Unfortunately, every time I go to Asheville I end up bar hopping
Also, I live between Knoxville and Nashville so it's closer to 4 hours one way for me. There are a few local pet shops that carry minimal T's but certainly not alot.


----------



## Seekeroftruth

Oh i see. For some reason i thought crossville was just north of us. Ive only been in tn for about 6 years. :/ there seem to be a decent amount of tarantula keepers in middle tn for not having breeders there. There is a fb group for middle tn keepers.


----------



## TreMul

Seekeroftruth said:


> Oh i see. For some reason i thought crossville was just north of us. Ive only been in tn for about 6 years. :/ there seem to be a decent amount of tarantula keepers in middle tn for not having breeders there. There is a fb group for middle tn keepers.


I don't have Facebook :-(


----------



## TreMul

Anyone still around in TN ?


----------



## Baby T

TreMul said:


> Anyone still around in TN ?


About 7.05 million, apparently 

Sorry, couldn't help myself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TreMul

Baby T said:


> About 7.05 million, apparently
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself


You got jokes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taffy

i’m in clarksville!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thedragonslapper

Chattanooga.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## TreMul

thedragonslapper said:


> Chattanooga.


Was just in Chattanooga 2 days ago...coming back from Atlanta


----------



## inlovewithaversicolor

Howdy,
im in johnson city. im a vetern looking for a place while in the meantime im preparing for a c. versicolor couple with high hopes everything works out.
Please reach out would like to connect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TreMul

inlovewithaversicolor said:


> Howdy,
> im in johnson city. im a vetern looking for a place while in the meantime im preparing for a c. versicolor couple with high hopes everything works out.
> Please reach out would like to connect.


I just lost my c. versicolor.  :-(  However, I'll keep an ear open for you!


----------



## TreMul

Taffy said:


> i’m in clarksville!


Sorry, just now seeing this!  I bought a few from a lady in Clarksville recently.


----------



## Rogerpoco

Mountain City, Tennessee!
"East Tennessee", lol, I get to win, is the very upper east tip of the state.
(I.e., "nowhere"...)
Kinda moved to parrots a bit now-my baby spiders all grew up, lol, and I hate to say, are kinda "boring" to me.
Hung on to some crown jewels tho, haven't found the right person to part with them to.
I also play old video games, for high scores-there was a regular internet show, "Settle it on the Screen", shared high scores on different things, joked it up-several recurring folks had nicknames, because I T in my avatar(A rosie, climbing on an Atari 2600, haha!), they nicknamed me "The Spider", joked that I cheated, had extra appendages.

Open to meeting people in the area, most T people seem to be interesting on at least a few different levels, lol, I don't come here often, but HMU, say hello.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kpoe2000

Dandridge, TN.  I was JUST searching this topic to see if there was a chance a group existed.  Judging by the replies here, it looks like there are enough people to maybe make a group or even get together one day.  Knoxville area seems to be the middle of "east" tennessee area.  I'm up for meeting if there is interest!  (I'm a total beginner and would love to hang out and just grab a beer, maybe network some and share some information) Watching youtube is great, until it isnt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TreMul

Taffy said:


> i’m in clarksville!


I've bought a few T's from a lady in Clarksville.



thedragonslapper said:


> Chattanooga.


Good place on the mountain called "Justin's Critters"


----------

